# Hatching eggs for a rare chicken breed!



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

We decided this year to add a rare breed (possibly adding a second this summer) of chicken to the farm. We decided to start a breeding pen of Ayam Cemani chickens. These are solid black, black everything combs, feet, feathers, skin, even their bones.

To buy chicks or even adult chickens I'd have to spend a fortune so we decided to start with eggs which by the time I'm done will still be a fortune but a lot less of a fortune than starting with chicks.

It was a bit of a mess getting some eggs, first order got lost in the mail and is still lost. Then my second order arrived, a day late but arrived safely. I ordered 6 eggs, they sent 8. [My other order will be replaced, just waiting until payday to send her shipping money so I'll have more eggs about when these will be hatching!]

I figured I'd post here with updates as we get closer to hatch day!

We are on day 5 of incubation and as of last night when I candled the eggs 6 out of the 8 are for sure fertile and growing! I'm giving the other two a couple more days before I pull them, one I am pretty positive is not growing at all the other is questionable.

These photos are impossible to see, it was much easier to see in person

















Ayam Cemanis are known for having pretty low hatch rates AND shipping eggs also can cause a lower hatch rate. I'll keep posting updates


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Good luck!!! Ayam are such gorgeous chickens, when you are able to find them. I love candling eggs and you can see movement inside. It’s so exciting


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cool! I love animals that are all black. I hope the hatch goes well!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh. I cannot wait to see


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to see things as they continue to progress! I'll keep you all posted


----------

